# Zignature Trout and Salmon?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Just bought a bag. Anyone fed this before? Its a newer brand (for the store at least)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I already don't like them because they did not reply to my email I sent them. Asking a very simple question: "where is your food manufactured?" So I've already written them off, lol. I am always cautious to try brand new foods without hearing how others do on it first, as well as where the food is made and where the ingredients are sourced from, etc.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My pet food store just recently began to carry the 3 of Zignature kibbles, and they gave me a sample of the Trout, but I haven't offered it to my boy yet. I don't think he's ever going to like anything else as much as he does the Orijen 6 Fish.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> My pet food store just recently began to carry the 3 of Zignature kibbles, and they gave me a sample of the Trout, but I haven't offered it to my boy yet. I don't think he's ever going to like anything as much as he does the Orijen 6 Fish.


Well my dogs (who never really like fish kibbles) went crazy for the sample, that is why I bought a bag. We will see how they do


----------

